# Warwrick Schiller?



## tiffrmcoy

I like him I think he's a pretty good trainer. I like Chris Cox, Parelli and Clinton Anderson. I take a little from all of them and use it on my own horses. I had problems with a bridling issues with one of my mares and I watched a Schiller video and it helped me out a lot.


----------



## Laffeetaffee

He's my favorite trainer =] What I like most about him is that he explains horse behavior in a way that people can understand. He doesn't just say "you do this with a horse because this is how horses should be taught." He says "teaching a horse like this is like how you would behave around your friends" or "horses act like this, just like if you were to do this, you'd react this way." It's not magic, it's not science, it's just common sense. And he doesn't talk about it in a way that makes you feel like a complete jerk for doing it wrong either (I just tried to post Rick G's name and I got an error, OMG he's banned from even being mentioned on this site, you have no idea how hard I laughed and rolled on my couch).

This is my favorite video of his by far. By the end of it you're smiling and thinking "it's so SIMPLE, how did I not think of it like that before?"


----------



## stingerscricket

I lovelovelove Warwick..his methods are so effective and make so much sense! I haven't found anyone I like more than him yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo

Lol, I liked RG for a tiny while until I don't know... the third video? Then he blocked me when I suggested, as politely as possible, that cussing out commentors on his video for not crooning his name in glory was nonsensical (I didn't phrase it like that, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Laffeetaffee

TerciopeladoCaballo said:


> Lol, I liked RG for a tiny while until I don't know... the third video? Then he blocked me when I suggested, as politely as possible, that cussing out commentors on his video for not crooning his name in glory was nonsensical (I didn't phrase it like that, but you know what I mean).


LOL I used to watch his videos too and he made a video on the movie Buck, and I tried to tell him that I agreed with him but I thought maybe it was a little bit different. He blocked me, told me I was an ignorant idiot, and I'm still getting replies on YouTube today from his cult telling me how stupid I am XD. I AGREED with him and he still freaked out. Oh well, that's why there's many trainers in the world, awesome and psychotic.


----------



## stingerscricket

Wow I've never seen that side of him..Guess I don't pay attention to all the comments.


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo

stingerscricket said:


> Wow I've never seen that side of him..Guess I don't pay attention to all the comments.


That and the latest video I saw of him was lunging a "disrespecful" horse with a woman as his dummy to make some fun, then picked up the rope himself and nailed the horse's chest with the popper. If you want to demonstrate how not to do something badly, find one of the many poor training videos out there, don't confuse the heck out of a horse, imo. Schiller did the Harlem Shake once and it was hilarious, but you don't see him teasing and making a big hooplah like Gore... Sarcasm and jokes are funny, but I don't think they have a place when you're seriously training a horse. Maybe that's one of the reasons why Gore gets a lot of less-than-polite people as followers, because he's more amusing than instructive to watch for some people.


----------



## greentree

Who is RG?? I am WAY out of it!!!

Nancy


----------



## greentree

Laffeetaffee said:


> He's my favorite trainer =] What I like most about him is that he explains horse behavior in a way that people can understand. He doesn't just say "you do this with a horse because this is how horses should be taught." He says "teaching a horse like this is like how you would behave around your friends" or "horses act like this, just like if you were to do this, you'd react this way." It's not magic, it's not science, it's just common sense. And he doesn't talk about it in a way that makes you feel like a complete jerk for doing it wrong either (I just tried to post Rick G's name and I got an error, OMG he's banned from even being mentioned on this site, you have no idea how hard I laughed and rolled on my couch).
> 
> This is my favorite video of his by far. By the end of it you're smiling and thinking "it's so SIMPLE, how did I not think of it like that before?"
> Horses that get distracted in new places - YouTube


LaffeeTaffee, LOL!!! Most of what we "how did I not think of that before?" is called PATIENCE.

Nancy


----------



## Speed Racer

greentree said:


> Who is RG?? I am WAY out of it!!!
> 
> Nancy


If you really want to know, do some searches for him here on the BB or other places. He's so controversial that he causes nasty, vile arguments. There's a rule here that no new threads are to be started about him, and anyone who deliberately does will be banned.


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo

Speed Racer said:


> If you really want to know, do some searches for him here on the BB or other places. He's so controversial that he causes nasty, vile arguments. There's a rule here that no new threads are to be started about him, and anyone who deliberately does will be banned.


Really? I didn't know that... I could've electronically died ;_;
Is it the same with Parelli? I suppose their training would be considered too watered down to be as much a fire starter as RG.


----------



## Ian McDonald

Haven't met Warwick personally, but a friend of mine is a client of his and always has something good to say about him.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Warwick Schiller seems to be my favorite of all so far, everything he has said on his youtube videos has helped me a lot, with all 3 of my horses with very different personalities.. And if he does another set of clinics in NZ, I'll be there for sure


----------

